# Biete CPU315-2DP,CPU317-2DP,PP17-2,DP/DP-Koppler



## Thommi (16 November 2009)

Hallo Leute

Muß mich aus diversen Gründen von einigen Sachen trennen.
Habe 
- CPU315-2DP+2MB MMC-Karte 6ES7 315 2AG10 0AB0
- CPU317-2DP+8MB MMC-Karte 6ES7 317 2AJ10 0AB0
- PP17-2 6AV3688 3ED13 =AX0
- DP/DP Koppler
anzubieten.
Wenn jemand Verwendung für die Teile hat bitte bei mir Melden.

Grüße Thommi


----------



## Rudi (16 November 2009)

*Preise*

Bitte mal Preise nennen für:
- CPU315-2DP+2MB MMC-Karte 6ES7 315 2AG10 0AB0
- CPU317-2DP+8MB MMC-Karte 6ES7 317 2AJ10 0AB0


----------



## Thommi (16 November 2009)

Für die 315 400,- und die 317 800,-(alles mit MMC)


----------



## G80 (23 November 2009)

Hallo Thommi.

Ist das mit der 315 noch aktuell? Gibts die mit ner Rechnung?

MfG


----------



## Thommi (23 November 2009)

Ja wäre noch zu haben.
Eine Rechnung könnte ich auch machen aber halt nur von privat.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 November 2009)

Wieviel soll denn der DP/DP Koppler kosten ?


----------



## Thommi (24 November 2009)

150,-Euro
Die Geräte sind alle Neu und waren noch nie eingebaut.(Neuester SW-Stand)


----------



## wuertti (7 Dezember 2009)

Hi
was soll das PP17 kosten


----------



## Thommi (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo das PP17 II würde 250,- Euro kosten.


----------

